# Teich verliert Viel Wasser



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir selber mal einen Teich mit Bachläufe erstellt.. nun zieht er sich aber ziemlich viel wasser raus und ich weiß nicht wo!! Also die untere große Teichwanne ist aus GFK, die mittlere kleine aus Kunstoff, der Bachlauf unten mit 1mm Folie die oberen Bachlaufschalen sind aus Stein..... Das mittlere Becken verliert kein wasser, der untere Bachlauf zieht über Nacht leer (ca.100l) und das untere Becken verliert ca. 200-300l. Folie und Teichwanne sind nicht defekt... 

Können die Steine so eine Menge von Wasser ziehen????? Da kann man ja garnicht gegen auffüllen... :-(

Als Pumpe dient eine Heissner P6000 mit Druckfilter 10000 incl 11W UVC-Lampe.... 

Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!!! 

Vielen Dank schon mal.....


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Hallo,

hast Du Fotos von der Anlage ohne die Steinverkleidung?
Und schaltest Du den Bachlauf über Nacht aus?


----------



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Hallo, ja der Bachlauf wird über Nacht ausgeschaltet. 

Nein ich habe leider keine Bilder mehr ohne die Steine! 

Ich habe das ganze system Schläuche und anschlüsse nochmals überprüft, er hat nirgend wo ein leck.


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Tja, wenn Du den Bach über Nacht still legst, ist es durchaus normal, dass Du Wasser verlierst.

Der Folienteil hat wahrscheinlich keine Sammelzonen und läuft komplett in den großen Teich. Damit verlierst Du jede Nacht das Wasser, das im Umlauf/Überlauf ist und das aus dem Folienteil. Das Wasser erstarrt ja nicht, sondern auch wenn kein Nachschub kommt, läuft es nach unten, bis die Kante des jeweiligen Beckens erreicht ist. Dazu kommt das Wasser, dass im Augenblick in den Leitungen nach oben steckt. Alles läuft in das unterste Becken und das läuft über.

Wenn Du ihn nachts laufen lässt, ist der Verlust wahrscheinlich wesentlich geringer.


----------



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Nein das kann nicht, denn der untere Bachlauf hat eine Sammelfunktion, der ist ca. 30cm tief, die seitenwände sind um ca. 5cm erhöht und am Beckenrand ist es mit Zement wie nen Wall untermauert... somit müßte der Wasserstand stehen bleiben so wie er auch läuft. Denn alles was das kleine Becken in den Bachlauf (ok, Auffangbecken mit überlauf) laufen läßt läuft auf der anderen seite ins große Becken... Der Wasser stand sollte somit grundsätzlich 5cm niedrieger sein wie die Ränder... dennoch wenn ich es abends aus mache ist morgens das auffangbecken fast leer sowie der große teich mit 200l wasser weniger :-( und das verstehe ich nicht.  Beim Bachlauf (Überlaufbach) ist die Folie über den 5cm Wall gelegt. die steine liegen jedoch seitlich vom wall auf mutterboden. die können doch nicht aus dem becken und bachlauf das wasser raus saugen und dem boden zufügen oder?

zumal das untere becken ja nicht überläuft sondern wasser verliert... jetzt habe ich jedoch rund ums große becken (GFK) keine folie sondern die steine rein gelegt und über den rand weiter wie nen wall verteilt... und mulch drum verteilt.


----------



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Sorry die untere Wanne ist nicht aus GFK sondern aus Glasfaser und wurde dann farblich grün gstrichen oder vll. war es auch mal blau ;-)


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

GFK ist Glasfaser......verstärkter Kunststoff.

Hast Du eine Wasserwaage? Lege die mal auf die Überlaufkante des unteren Bachlaufs in Richtung oberes Ende - dann siehst Du, wie hoch der Wasserspiegel maximal im ausgeschalteten Zustand sein kann. 

Der Bachlauf kann nur funktionieren, weil er "überlauft", das tut er so lange, bis die Überlaufkante erreicht ist - auch wenn die Pumpe abgeschaltet ist. 

Und überprüfe mal morgens den Aussenbereich - wo ist es am feuchtesten (geht natürlich nur bei trockenem Wetter).


----------



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

1. Problem gelöst  

Der Abflußpropfen hatte sich verabschiedet.... konnte man nicht sehen da die steine alle drauf lagen, neuen Propfen rein und ich hoffe somit ist das Problem beim großen Becken gelöst... 

Bleibt der kleine Bachlauf bzw. Überlaufbach.

mit den höhen passt schon... habe den Bachlauf ja mit Wasserwaage gebaut.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Hallo, 
richtig tolle Idee, wie du Deine Anlage gebaut hast, gefällt mir .


----------



## powerman2008 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> richtig tolle Idee, wie du Deine Anlage gebaut hast, gefällt mir .



Danke....  

war ne menge Arbeit


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Hallo,

tolle Anlage mit imposantem Bachlauf. 

Ich bin gespannt, wann das jetzt noch braune Beet mit Wasser gefüllt wird... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## powerman2008 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> tolle Anlage mit imposantem Bachlauf.
> 
> ...



mmh... warum sollte ich das tun??? :-D

:__ nase


----------



## powerman2008 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*

Das problem mit dem Überlaufbecken ist auch gelöst! hatte die Folie etwas zu kurz gelassen so das sich das Mulch, bzw. die Erde tatsächlich das wasser ausm Teich gesaugt hat über die Steine... hätte ich nie gedacht


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*



powerman2008 schrieb:


> mmh... warum sollte ich das tun??? :-D
> 
> :__ nase



Weil Teichbau süchtig macht! Immer mehr und immer mehr und immer mehr Wasser....

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Viel Wasser*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wann das jetzt noch braune Beet mit Wasser gefüllt wird...
> 
> ...



Holger
stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, viel zu viel Gegend rund um den Teich !!


----------

